# iPhone 4 Preise ohne Vertrag *offiziell*



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

Man kann sich das neue iPhone 4 nun *simlockfrei* in England und  Frankfreich kaufen / bestellen:

*"Bei Apple Frankreich kostet das iPhone 4 Simlock frei: * 

629  Euro für das (16GB)
739 Euro für das (32GB)
 *Und  bei Apple UK:*


499 Pfund für das 16GB (ca. 598€)
599 Pfund für das  32GB     "
Quelle: Apfeltalk - iPhone 4 im Ausland auch ohne Vertrag erhältlich


Interessant ist auch die Tatsache dass die apple Garantie nun in dem  Land in dem man lebt beansprucht werden kann und nicht wie bisher nur in  dem Land in dem man es gekauft hat.

*
Noch eine super Nachricht:*

apple hat nun in einer internen Richtlinie festgelegt dass Borderlinx  nun grundsätzlich freigegeben ist, Borderlinx hat dies bestätigt.

So kann sich nun jeder der nicht den T-Mobile-Vertrag nutzen will ganz bequem ein iPhone aus den Nachbarländern  nach Hause bestellen.


----------



## iRaptor (21. Juni 2010)

Viel zu teuer einfach.


----------



## TwilightAngel (21. Juni 2010)

Wieso machst du dafür schon wieder einen Thread auf? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...igation/105533-iphone-4-preise-offiziell.html


----------



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer einfach.



Ja für dich vielleicht, für viele aber nicht, gute Smartphones bekommt man nicht für 100€. Und bei T-Mobile zahlst in der Regel noch mehr.

@ Twilight:

Weil es eine News ist, den T-Mobile Preisen wurde ja auch eine News gewidmet und es gibt halt sehr viele die eben nicht den Vertrag wollen.
Außerdem denken viele das iPhone 4 würde ohne Vertrag über 1.000€ kosten weil es da letzt so eine News auf der Main-Seite gab, das sind aber nur die Preise von solchen (Abzocker-)Onlineshops und halt nicht die offiziellen. Ich will nur für Klarheit sorgen.

MfG


----------



## TwilightAngel (21. Juni 2010)

Guck dir mal den Link an, der Thread ist auch von dir und geht auch über  Importe von Iphone 4G aus UK. Da steht in deinem Eröffnungspost fast  1:1 das gleiche drin. Die paar Unterschiede hättest du in dem alten  Thread posten können.

Beim iPhone zahlt man eh den Namen und die derzeitige Richtung von Apple  ist auch nicht unbedingt toll.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (21. Juni 2010)

Wenns bei uns wirklich 739 ohne Vertrag kosten dann will ich es auch!
Aber ich glaub das spielts nicht...

lg


----------



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

Das sind offizielle Preise, du kannst sofort vorbestellen, nur halt in Deutschland gibts T-Mobile Zwang da gibts keine offiziellen ohne Vertrag.

Twilight, hier ist aber die User-News Sektion und mit dem Borderlinx-Update ist das definitiv eine News Wert und nicht nur einen Beitrag in einem Unterforum welches sowieso niemand liest, wie sich anhand vieler Beiträge gezeigt hat.

"Beim iPhone zahlt man eh den Namen und die derzeitige Richtung von Apple   ist auch nicht unbedingt toll."

Ersteres sollte mittlerweile jeder mitgekriegt haben...


----------



## INU.ID (21. Juni 2010)

Zwei Threads identischen Inhaltes sind natürlich nicht zulässig, daher habe ich den anderen Thread geschlossen. Wenn du einen Wechsel möchtest (hier zu, den anderen Thread wieder auf), dann wende dich bitte an einen Mod.

Weitermachen


----------



## Eiche (21. Juni 2010)

das iphone wird seit 1woche bereits im preissvergleich gelistet iPhone 4 in Mobiltelefone/UMTS ohne Vertrag bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
und wie man sieht die preisse sind noch viel höher wie angegben


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (21. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich mein 629 € für das 16 GB Modell ist doch i.O.

Ausserdem sind das UVP´s mit der Zeit wird sich das nach unten korrigieren


----------



## anoraknophobia (21. Juni 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Ja für dich vielleicht, für viele aber nicht, gute Smartphones bekommt man nicht für 100€. Und bei T-Mobile zahlst in der Regel noch mehr.



Seit wann ist das Iphone ein gutes Smartphone ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Juni 2010)

Alter schwede....dafür kann ich mir meine Nokia 5800XM ja drei mal kaufen (240€ habe ich bezahlt).


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2010)

Ein Nokia 5800XM ist auch nur ein bessere MP3 Player. Hat meine Freundin auch.
Das ist lange kein Smartphone. Da ist das Apple schon eine klasse hochwertiger (auch wenn ich vom IPhone nicht so viel halte, bin mehr der HTC mensch. Habe auch eines)


----------



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> das iphone wird seit 1woche bereits im preissvergleich gelistet iPhone 4 in Mobiltelefone/UMTS ohne Vertrag bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> und wie man sieht die preisse sind noch viel höher wie angegben




Ist es wirklich so schwer den Unterschied zu kapieren?

Les doch mal meinen Eröffungspost...

-.-

Und bitte unterlasst mal diese billigen Bashing-Kommentare, wers nicht besser weiss soll sich einfach bisschen zurückhalten.

MfG


----------



## Chrisch (21. Juni 2010)

Mag zwar sein das das Iphone höherwertiger ist, aber das rechtfertigt lange nicht den dreifachen Preis  (zumal man bei Apple alles vorgeschrieben bekommt)

Naja, bald kommt das Nokia N8, das wird das Iphone wohl sehr alt aussehen lassen (klar, die Apple Fanboys sehen das anders, aber egal)


----------



## DaStash (21. Juni 2010)

1.)
"Ob eine Bestellung aus Deutschland ohne weiteres angenommen wird, bleibt abzuwarten."

2.)
"Interessant ist auch die Tatsache dass die apple Garantie nun in dem Land in dem man lebt beansprucht werden kann und nicht wie bisher nur in dem Land in dem man es gekauft hat.

Wo kann man das nachlesen?

MfG
"


----------



## darkycold (21. Juni 2010)

da kauf ich lieber nen htc hd2


----------



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> 1.)
> "Ob eine Bestellung aus Deutschland ohne weiteres angenommen wird, bleibt abzuwarten."
> 
> 2.)
> ...



http://images.apple.com/legal/warranty/docs/iPhone_4_warranty.pdf

" Soweit internationalen Leistungen in  Frage kommen, behält sich Apple vor defekte Produkte durch solche  Produkte zu ersetzen oder mit solchen Teilen zu reparieren, die  gleichwertig sind, aber lokalen Standards entsprechen. "

Früher wurde das explizit ausgeschlossen.

Und wenn apple und borderlinx bestätigt hat dass Bestellungen geforwardet werden bleibt da eigl. nix abzuwarten ^^


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2010)

ähmm der abschnitt sagt aber nicht aus, dass man seine Garantie in seinem Land in Anspruch nehmen kann. Nur, dass Apple, wenn ein Anspruch entstanden ist, dann auch im selben Land austauschen kann. 
Es kann also sein, dass du trotzdem nach Fr. schicken musst, um den Anspruch zu bekommen, Apple dann aber nicht wieder nach Fr. schickt, sondern direkt zu dir.

Es steht eigentlich nur drin, dass die Garantiebedingungen des Landes ebenfalls gelten, wo man wohnt, dass man sie dort in Anspruch nehmen kann, aber auch nicht.

Sehr schön auch der abschnitt: 





> "Soweit Sie Serviceleistungen außerhalb
> des Landes, in welchem das Produkt ursprünglich erworben wurde, in
> Anspruch nehmen wollen, sind Sie für die Einhaltung sämtlicher
> Bestimmungen für den Import und Export verantwortlich und haben
> alle anfallenden Zölle, Steuern und Gebühren zu tragen."


----------



## Citynomad (21. Juni 2010)

Alter Schwede... das ist mal ne Preisansage. Im Vergleich zum "alten" iPhone ist das ja fast ein Schnäppchen. Und die neue Garantiepolitik ist auch nicht schlecht. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob es dann wieder nur 12 Monate sind oder die 24 Monate von Deutschland gelten.


----------



## Naumo (21. Juni 2010)

is doch alles latte meiner meinung nach!
was bringt das iphone schon ohne ordentlichen vertrag?? 
egal wo man jetzt kunde ist, sei es telekom oder base oder sonst was... unter 25€ bekommt man keinen vertraf mit minuten/flatrate und dazu noch online flat.. 
rechnet man das auf 24monate kommt man auf 600€.. pluss die 600 fürs iphone sinds 1200€
tmobile vertrag mit 40-50€ im monat sind knapp 1000€ plus ca 100-200€ fürn iphone 
kommt also aufs selbe raus, ob ich mir das ding so kauf oder gleich nen vertrag mach! 
wenn jetzt einer sagt ich will gar nicht ins internet damit, mir reicht telefonieren/sms mit fonic oder so für 9c, der braucht auch kein iphone odeR??

zur garantie: 12monate sind freiweiliig von apple!!! garantie ist gesetzlich nicht festgelegt!
was in deutschland gilt ist die GEWÄHRLEISTUNG und die kommt auf 2jahre! 
der unterschied is: garantie muss der hersteller beweisen, dass der defekt nicht wegen ihm entstanden is
gewährleistung: man selber muss beweisen, dass der defekt vom hersteller aus geht und mans nicht selber kaputt gemacht hat


----------



## XXXilefXXX (21. Juni 2010)

wie gesagt,zu teuer!


----------



## DaStash (21. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ähmm der abschnitt sagt aber nicht aus, dass man seine Garantie in seinem Land in Anspruch nehmen kann. Nur, dass Apple, wenn ein Anspruch entstanden ist, dann auch im selben Land austauschen kann.
> Es kann also sein, dass du trotzdem nach Fr. schicken musst, um den Anspruch zu bekommen, Apple dann aber nicht wieder nach Fr. schickt, sondern direkt zu dir.
> 
> Es steht eigentlich nur drin, dass die Garantiebedingungen des Landes ebenfalls gelten, wo man wohnt, dass man sie dort in Anspruch nehmen kann, aber auch nicht.
> ...


Deswegen halte ich es nicht für empfehlenswert unter solchen Vertragsbedingungen das Smartphone im Ausland zu holen.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Einfuhrsteuern aus, ab 400€ kommt ja noch die Zollgebühr etc. oben rauf???



Naumo schrieb:


> is doch alles latte meiner meinung nach!
> was bringt das iphone schon ohne ordentlichen vertrag??
> egal wo man jetzt kunde ist, sei es telekom oder base oder sonst was...  unter 25€ bekommt man keinen vertraf mit minuten/flatrate und dazu noch  online flat..
> rechnet man das auf 24monate kommt man auf 600€.. pluss die 600 fürs  iphone sinds 1200€
> ...


Mehr sogar noch, siehe diese News hier: 
*German €1 iPhone 4 32GB to cost you €2878.8 	  	 	  	 	  *



> wenn jetzt einer sagt ich will gar nicht ins internet damit, mir reicht  telefonieren/sms mit fonic oder so für 9c, der braucht auch kein iphone  odeR??


 Jop, ohne das alles braucht man generell eigentlich kein  Smartphone.


> zur garantie: 12monate sind freiweiliig von apple!!! garantie ist  gesetzlich nicht festgelegt!
> was in deutschland gilt ist die GEWÄHRLEISTUNG und die kommt auf 2jahre!
> der unterschied is: garantie muss der hersteller beweisen, dass der  defekt nicht wegen ihm entstanden is
> gewährleistung: man selber muss beweisen, dass der defekt vom hersteller  aus geht und mans nicht selber kaputt gemacht hat


Aber auch bei der zweijährigen Gewährleistungspflicht in Deutschland  gilt die Beweislastumkehr erst nach Ablauf des ersten Jahres oder etwa  nicht?

MfG


----------



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

Man, lebt ihr hinterm Mond?

Das mit der Garantie ist nunmal Fakt und schon seit einigen Wochen bekannt und fand auch schon beim 3GS Anwendung da gibts nichts zu diskutieren.

DaStash, du weisst aber schon dass Frankreich und Großbritannien zur EU gehören?

Innerhalb der EU fällt das doch weg...


Und ob sich Vertrag oder Prepaid mehr lohnt kommt immer auf das jeweilige Telefonverhalten an, das muss jeder für sich ausrechnen und fertig.

Mir z.B. reicht die 8,50€ Internetflat, apps für kostenlose SMS und chatten gibts zu genüge, ich komm auf ganz wenige € telefonieren + SMS im Monat, so Fürze wie MMS brauch ich nicht, also ist die allgemeine Aussage man würde ohne Vertrag sogar mehr zahlen einfach Blödsinn. Es kommt immer drauf an. Das ist wie beim Auto Benziner/Diesel.

Ich zahl effektiv gerade mal die Hälfte von dem was ich als T-Mobile Kunde zahlen würde. Mein neues iPhone 3GS aus UK hat 330€ gekostet (vor paar Tagen ersteigert), dazu kommen ca. 300-350€ Internet, Telefon und SMS in 24 Monaten, macht summa summarum ca. 650€ für 2 Jahre, bei T-Mobile hätte ich das doppelte gezahlt. Also bei mir ist das eindeutig, aber wie schon gesagt das kommt drauf an was man effektiv nutzt.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2010)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... das ist mal ne Preisansage. Im Vergleich zum "alten" iPhone ist das ja fast ein Schnäppchen


 
Ein Schnäppchen?
Ich glaub ich hab hier was verpasst, welches Schnäppchen meinst du denn genau?
Wie teuer war denn damals das 3G im Vergleich?

Was ich bislang gesehen habe ist nämlich bislang alles andere als eine Preisansage. Aktuell spricht man wohl nur Apple-Anhänger an.


----------



## DaStash (21. Juni 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> , du weisst aber schon dass Frankreich und Großbritannien zur EU gehören?
> 
> Innerhalb der EU fällt das doch weg...


Tatsache?...
Mir ging es darum, dass man, bekannter Maßen, 19% MwSt. auch auf EU Produkte zahlen muss,  jedenfalls bei Versandhändlern, von daher wollte ich lediglich wissen ob diese noch bei den Kosten mit raufgerechnet werden müssen oder nicht?!?

Letzteres würde einen Preisanstieg von 720€ auf 864€ bedeuten und das wäre, insbesondere unter Anbetracht des Garantieproblems, siehe BigBubbys Schilderung, doch deutlich zu teuer.

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber auch bei der zweijährigen Gewährleistungspflicht in Deutschland  gilt die Beweislastumkehr erst nach Ablauf des ersten Jahres oder etwa  nicht?
> 
> MfG



6 monate nicht 1 jahr


----------



## DaStash (21. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> 6 monate nicht 1 jahr


Ok, irgendwie in dem Dreh halt. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juni 2010)

Kauft man im (EU-)Ausland gelten die dortigen Gewährleistungsregeln gegenüber dem Händler. Da die §§434 ff. BGB aus einer EU-Richtlinie entstammen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass ähnliche, aber nicht gleiche, Regelungen im EU-Ausland vorhanden sind. 

Bei der Garantie kommt es ganz auf die Garantieerklärung drauf an und was dort drinsteht. Ist das eine internationale Garantieerklärung, gilt diese auch für Deutschland. Hinweise auf abweichende inländische Gesetze bezüglich der Garantie betreffen nur gesetzlich normierte Ansprüche (Beispiel: Anspruch auf Zusendung der Garantieerklärung Textform §477 BGB) oder nationale Anforderungen an die Garantieerklärung (z.B. die Unmöglichkeit des Ausschluss' von gesetzlich bestimmten Gewährleistungsrechten). Eine Beweislast bei der Garantie ist gesetzlich nicht vorgesehen, da die Garantie freiwillig ist. Es kommt einzig auf den Inhalt der Garantieerklärung drauf an. 

Hat Apple für jedes Land verschiedene Garantieerklärungen gilt jeweils, die in dem der Verwender seinen Sitz hat (Belegenheitsprinzip). Davon kann man nur abweichen, wenn Apple etwas anderes in den Garantieerklärungen schreibt. 

Bei der deutschen Gewährleistung ist das anders. Hier wäre ich auch bei ausländischen Gewährleistungsnormen vorsichtig, da diese Beweislast "typisch deutsch" ist und aus einer EU-Verbraucherrichtlinie entstammt, die das nicht unbedingt vorgesehen hat.


----------



## Citynomad (21. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin kein Applejünger und finde das 4G doch ziemlich interessant. Das 3GS kam für mich echt nicht in Frage, aber da das neue Windows Phone OS nicht besser wird als das iOS4, wird das neu iPhone echt immer interessanter.
Und die Einstiegspreise für das importierte iPhone 4 sind echt geringer als die vom 3GS damals, zumal man dann keinen Simlock hat.

PS: wer z.B. O2O nutzt und die Internetflat hat (8,5€ oder so) spart echt einiges im Gegensatz zur Telekom, wenn er keine 1000 Minuten telefoniert. Problematisch ist's nur halt mit der Microsim.

@ Pokerclock: Danke für die Infos. Weiß schon jemand wie es nun um die gesetzliche Mehrwertsteuer steht? Muss man die noch abführen oder nicht?


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juni 2010)

Die erhöhte Ust/MwSt. muss gezahlt werden, wenn der ausländische Steuersatz niedriger ist, als der inländische. Im Falle von UK (15%) wären das zusätzliche 4% auf den Netto-Kaufpreis.

Das ist aber Sache des Händlers. Nimmt der dennoch nur seine 15% und nicht 19%, muss er für die Differenz gerade stehen. Steuerschuldner ist der Händler und nicht der Käufer!

Man sollte also, mit 19% kalkulieren, außer man findet einen fachunkundigen Händler.

Einfuhrumsatzsteuer gibt es nur, wenn man aus dem Nicht-EU-Ausland bestellt.


----------



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Tatsache?...
> Mir ging es darum, dass man, bekannter Maßen, 19% MwSt. auch auf EU Produkte zahlen muss,  jedenfalls bei Versandhändlern, von daher wollte ich lediglich wissen ob diese noch bei den Kosten mit raufgerechnet werden müssen oder nicht?!?
> 
> Letzteres würde einen Preisanstieg von 720€ auf 864€ bedeuten und das wäre, insbesondere unter Anbetracht des Garantieproblems, siehe BigBubbys Schilderung, doch deutlich zu teuer.
> ...




Du diskutierst total an der Realität vorbei. 

Innerhalb der EU fallen aber de facto keine Importkosten an (hat ja Pokerclick schon erklärt)und das mit der Garantie ist definitiv so, wie von mir beschrieben, nicht umsonst wurden die Garantiebestimmungen geändert und indirekt lässt es sich auch herauslesen. Die Praxis hat gezeigt dass es so ist, schau einfach mal bisschen in anderen Foren...

@Citynomad: Man kann eine normale SIM einfach zu einer Micro-SIM umschnippeln, also das ist nicht so das Problem ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juni 2010)

toll iPhone4 aus UK oder FR , alles in Englisch oder Französisch . lol ne


----------



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

Haha, ne so ist das nicht 

iPhone OS (eigl. alle Handy-OSe oder?) ist multilingual.

Noch nie von nem Freund bei ein paar Bierchen das Handy auf Chinesisch oder Türkisch umgestellt?
Kann ich nur empfehlen ^^


----------



## DaStash (21. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die erhöhte Ust/MwSt. muss gezahlt werden, wenn der ausländische Steuersatz niedriger ist, als der inländische. Im Falle von UK (15%) wären das zusätzliche 4% auf den Netto-Kaufpreis.
> 
> Das ist aber Sache des Händlers. Nimmt der dennoch nur seine 15% und nicht 19%, muss er für die Differenz gerade stehen. Steuerschuldner ist der Händler und nicht der Käufer!
> 
> ...


Danke für die fachkundigen Infos. Da die Angaben ohne Steuer waren, bleibt es also bei den Preisanstieg von 720€ auf 864€?



Rotax schrieb:


> Du diskutierst total an der Realität vorbei.


 Du scheinst Dich echt schwer zu tun sachlich zu bleiben.^^


> Innerhalb der EU fallen aber de facto keine Importkosten an (hat ja  Pokerclick schon erklärt)und das mit der Garantie ist definitiv so, wie  von mir beschrieben, nicht umsonst wurden die Garantiebestimmungen  geändert und indirekt lässt es sich auch herauslesen. Die Praxis hat  gezeigt dass es so ist, schau einfach mal bisschen in anderen  Foren...


 Wenn du dich an dem Geschriebenen von Pokerclock hälst,  stimmt deine News bezüglich der Garantie aber nicht mehr. Was denn nun?


> @Citynomad: Man kann eine normale SIM einfach zu einer Micro-SIM  umschnippeln, also das ist nicht so das Problem ^^


Ein Durchschnittsappleuser wird wohl kaum anfangen an seiner Sim  rumzuschnippeln. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn die 720 € einen Steuersatz von 17,5% beinhalten, kommen auf diesen Betrag nochmal 9,19 € drauf. Man zahlt also 729,19 €. Hält sich also noch in Maßen.

720/115 x 100 x 1,19 - 720 = 9,19 € zusätzlich Umsatzsteuer. Man zahlt also insgesamt 107,24 € Steuern (bei einem Steuersatz von 19%).


----------



## DaStash (21. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn die 720 € einen Steuersatz von 15% beinhalten, kommen auf diesen Betrag nochmal 25,04 € drauf. Man zahlt also 745,04 €. Hält sich also noch in Maßen.
> 
> 720/115 x 100 x 1,19 - 720 = 25,04 € zusätzlich Umsatzsteuer. Man zahlt also insgesamt 118,95 € Steuern (bei einem Steuersatz von 19%).


Das habe ich verstanden, nur da es aus dem Newslink nicht anders hervorgeht, muss man davon ausgehen das die Angaben ohne Steurn sind.

@Rotax
Sind die Preisangaben mit oder ohne Steuern?

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juni 2010)

Die sind mit Ust., zumindest sehen die Preise so aus.

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass UK seit 01.01.2010 wieder 17,5 % hat. Ich passe oben die Rechnung an. Sind also nur noch 1,5%, die drauf gezahlt werden müssen.

Frankreich hat übrigens 19,6%. Da muss nichts mehr hinzu gezahlt werden. Allerdings bekommt man die 0,6% Differenz nicht erstattet.


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Danke für die fachkundigen Infos. Da die Angaben ohne Steuer waren, bleibt es also bei den Preisanstieg von 720€ auf 864€?
> 
> Du scheinst Dich echt schwer zu tun sachlich zu bleiben.^^
> Wenn du dich an dem Geschriebenen von Pokerclock hälst,  stimmt deine News bezüglich der Garantie aber nicht mehr. Was denn nun?
> ...


Ein Durchschnittsappleuser kauft das iPhone mit T-Mobile Vertrag und gut ist und tut sich den ganzen Kram mit Importieren etc. nicht an.

Und mal ehrlich, Schere nehmen, im Internet nachlesen auf welche Maße man stutzen muss, 4-5 Schnitte und fertig ists. Da gibts definitv schwierigere Sachen im Leben.


----------



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock, wo soll ich die 1,5 % denn zahlen müssen?

Dass man die MwSt.-Differenz innerhalb der EU zahlen müsse hab ich noch nie gehört.

In der Praxis fallen keine Steuern und auch kein Zoll an, ich bin zwar kein Steuerexperte aber soviel weiss ich, auch weil ich inkl. mir viele Leute kenne die sich regelmäßig Sachen aus dem EU Ausland bestellen.

DaStash, die Preise auf der jeweiligen apple.co.uk und apple.fr Seite sind natürlich inkl. der dortingen MwSt., ist in Deutschland doch genauso.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juni 2010)

Du solltest auch lesen was ich geschrieben habe.

Der Händler muss von dir 19% Ust. vereinnahmen, wenn du nach Deutschland liefern lässt. Er ist Steuerschuldner, nicht der Käufer. Das deutsche FA wird sich also an den Händler halten und nicht an dich.

Der Händler schlägt 19% auf den Netto-Kaufpreis drauf, anstatt 17,5%. Diese Mehrdifferenz von 1,5% muss der Händler an das deutsche FA überweisen (17,5% bekommt das UK-FA). Macht er das nicht (was spätestens bei einer Betriebsprüfung des ausländischen FA auffällt), unterschlägt er Steuern.

Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum so viele Unternehmen nicht ins Ausland liefern, da der Aufwand sich mit dem ausländischen FA auseinander zusetzen viel zu hoch ist.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Juni 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> *Und  bei Apple UK:*
> 
> 
> 499 Pfund für das 16GB (ca. 598€)


geilgeilgeil. soviel kostet auch ein popliger  sonyericsson.

ja und wie ist es dan mit "deutsch" kann das _*UK*_ iphone auch deutsch?
wen du mir das vieleicht noch beantworten könntest.


gruß
muffins


EDIT



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der Händler schlägt 19% auf den   Netto-Kaufpreis drauf



stimmt hatt ich ganz vergessen. ><

oder der ZOLL übernimmt die märchensteuer. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nee für 1005€uros were ich mir kein iphone kaufen nee...der preis ist einfach nur asi.


----------



## noname545 (21. Juni 2010)

600€ für ein Handy ist ein Haufen Geld, wobei die Unterscheide zum 3GS nich so groß sind oder? Kaufen villeicht in 3 Jahren falls es noch produziert wird^^


----------



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du solltest auch lesen was ich geschrieben habe.
> 
> Der Händler muss von dir 19% Ust. vereinnahmen, wenn du nach Deutschland liefern lässt. Er ist Steuerschuldner, nicht der Käufer. Das deutsche FA wird sich also an den Händler halten und nicht an dich.
> 
> ...




Der Händler (in dem Fall die apple stores) wissen aber garnicht in welchem Land das Phone letztendlich benutzt wird, deswegen fällt das weg.

Sie verkaufen und verschicken ja nur in/nach dem jeweiligen Land. 



@ RaggaMuffin: Na eben nicht, die Preise die ich gelistet habe sind zu 100% die Preise, für die du ein iPhone bekommst. 

Was ich noch erwähnen will:

Es gibt sogar einen Trick wie man die Garantie des iPhones beliebig lang und völlig kostenlos nutzen kann 
Nur wie das geht müsst ihr selbst herausfinden


----------



## Freestyler808 (21. Juni 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Zwei Threads identischen Inhaltes sind natürlich nicht zulässig, daher habe ich den anderen Thread geschlossen. Wenn du einen Wechsel möchtest (hier zu, den anderen Thread wieder auf), dann wende dich bitte an einen Mod.
> 
> Weitermachen



finde ich nicht in ordnung 



Rotax schrieb:


> Der Händler (in dem Fall die apple stores) wissen aber garnicht in welchem Land das Phone letztendlich benutzt wird, deswegen fällt das weg.
> 
> Sie verkaufen und verschicken ja nur in/nach dem jeweiligen Land.
> 
> ...



Garantie/Umtausch ohne Aktivierung - Druckversion
tja so dumm ist apple, nur erwischen darf man sich nicht lassen

wer so dumm ist und sich das iphone im applestore kauft ist selbst schuld,
iphone 4 32gb für 563 €inkl. versand sag ich nur


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Juni 2010)

563€ und wo? kan diese variante auch deutsch?


----------



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

Ja, kannst ganz einfach auf deutsch umstellen (hatte bisher auch nur UK phones).

@Freestyler808:

Dass du nichts vom iPhone hälst und es zu teuer findest wissen wir denke ich alle, das brauchst du aber nicht in jeden Thread rein zu posten.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Juni 2010)

Die Preise sind schonmal besser als am Anfang, aber selbst die sind viel viel zu hoch. 700€ für ein Handy ist zuhoch. 400€ würde noch kla gehen aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Freestyler808 (21. Juni 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Ja, kannst ganz einfach auf deutsch umstellen (hatte bisher auch nur UK phones).
> 
> @Freestyler808:
> 
> Dass du nichts vom iPhone hälst und es zu teuer findest wissen wir denke ich alle, das brauchst du aber nicht in jeden Thread rein zu posten.



klar einfach auf deutsch umstellen
noch paar wochen warten und es wird um einiges billiger werden
was habe ich denn bitte gepostet ROTAX? 
den Threadlink und die Info 
genauso könnte ich sagen:

@Rotax:

Dass du viel vom iPhone hälst und es sehr gut findest wissen wir denke  ich alle, das brauchst du aber nicht in jeden Thread rein zu posten.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Juni 2010)

was mus ich tuhen um ein simlock freies iphone4 unter 600€uros zubekommen.


----------



## Freestyler808 (21. Juni 2010)

außerdem kannste keine Deutsche Adresse angeben Rotax, somit kann der Thread zu
Apple storniert bei falscher Adresse innerhalb von einem Werktag.....


----------



## xdevilx (21. Juni 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Ja für dich vielleicht, für viele aber nicht, gute Smartphones bekommt man nicht für 100€. Und bei T-Mobile zahlst in der Regel noch mehr.




echt? definiere ein gutes handy 

ich hab ein Samsung  B2100   seit nunmehr einem jahr, und ich wette das das teil 1000 mal mehr mitmacht als das  schrottige iphone  


n iphone  brauch man nicht nur wenn man komplexe hat


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juni 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Der Händler (in dem Fall die apple stores) wissen aber garnicht in welchem Land das Phone letztendlich benutzt wird, deswegen fällt das weg.
> 
> Sie verkaufen und verschicken ja nur in/nach dem jeweiligen Land.



Es geht nicht um den Ort, wo das IPhone benutzt wird, sondern wo der Lieferort ist. Ich habe nur geschrieben, wie es ist, wenn ins Ausland bzw. Inland geliefert wird. Ob die Händler das dann machen ist mir 

Das überlasse ich dann den Pro und Kontra iPhone Leuten.


----------



## Naumo (21. Juni 2010)

rotax wills nicht verstehen!! da hilft nix. ^^
jeder der einmal bei amazon.co.uk bestellt hat weiss was du meinst


----------



## Rotax (21. Juni 2010)

Was will ich nicht verstehen?

Sorry aber euch fehlt wohl leider völlig das Grundwissen zum iPhone, lest doch mal bisschen in anderen Foren mit da wird das noch genauer erklärt, und da haben auch schon hunderte/tausende Vorbestellt in UK, FR usw.

Dass apple NICHT ins Ausland liefert sondern nur ins Inland sollte doch normalerweise jetzt jeder mitbekommen haben? 
Deshalb ja auch die Borderlinx-Geschichte.

"außerdem kannste keine Deutsche Adresse angeben Rotax, somit kann der Thread zu"

Hab ich das jemals behauptet? Nein, das hast du einfach zusammenhangslos reingepostet. 
Und angeben kann man sehr wohl eine, nur wird die Bestellung dann storniert.

Und warum sollte somit der Thread zu gemacht werden können? 

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Naumo (21. Juni 2010)

naja ich will mich hier nicht streiten, aber man sollte sich fragen obs das wirklich wert is so ne show durchzumachen um ein vällig überteuertes handy zu bekommen...


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juni 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Was will ich nicht verstehen?
> Sorry aber euch fehlt wohl leider völlig das Grundwissen zum iPhone, lest doch mal bisschen in anderen Foren mit da wird das noch genauer erklärt, und da haben auch schon hunderte/tausende Vorbestellt in UK, FR usw.



Es gab Fragen zur Gesetzeslage. Die habe ich beantwortet. Wenn du dich nicht im Steuerrecht auskennst, ist das nicht mein Problem. Es wird aber zu meinem Problem, wenn du auf Grund deiner Unwissenheit andere User zu unrecht bevormundest. Das hat mit dem iPhone wenig zu tun. 

In diesem Sinne gibt es von mir (als Mod) jetzt den Hinweis mal einen Gang runter zu schalten, denn hier im Thread bist du im Moment der Krachmacher.

Ruf beim FA an. Die erklären dir das auch. Das gleiche gilt für Zwischenhändler (Borderlinx). Die müssten von dir eigentlich auch 19% Ust. ihrer Leistung (Schein-Adresse + Versand ins Ausland) einbehalten und abführen. Alles andere ist rechtswidrig.

Davon aber abgesehen, reden wir über kleine Beträge. Das sind allenfalls 10-20 € mehr auf Grund der erhöhten Steuer. Viel schwieriger wird es aber wohl sein, das Gerät aus dem Ausland hier nach D zu bekommen. Wie das gemacht wird, überlasse ich aber den iPhone Liebhabern.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Juni 2010)

Ansich wieder mal ein Stück Technik was ich nicht nutzen werde...und an mir vorbei zieht...da es einfach zu teuer ist.


----------



## Freestyler808 (21. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es gab Fragen zur Gesetzeslage. Die habe ich beantwortet. Wenn du dich nicht im Steuerrecht auskennst, ist das nicht mein Problem. Es wird aber zu meinem Problem, wenn du auf Grund deiner Unwissenheit andere User zu unrecht bevormundest. Das hat mit dem iPhone wenig zu tun.
> 
> In diesem Sinne gibt es von mir (als Mod) jetzt den Hinweis mal einen Gang runter zu schalten, denn hier im Thread bist du im Moment der Krachmacher.
> 
> ...



sign

außerdem gibt es zuhauf meldungen dass apple borderlinx blockt, bzw. dann storniert, also nicht mit ausland bestellen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Juni 2010)

allso das heist...
das es keine möglichkeit giebt ...ein iphone4 unter 600€uros zu bekommen. <<< sagt das dass nicht wahr ist. 

allso das iphone ist das geilste teil auf erden...ich habe letztens ein uraltes 3gs in händen gehalten und damit bischen rumgespielt...
leute das arbeitstempo von diesem gerät ist einfach unschlagbar...da hält kein anderes hanfdy mit.

aktuel habe ich son i8910HD und das teil ist so lahm das einem glatt der spaß vergeht.

und das iphone4 soll ja noch schneller arbeiten...das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt garnicht vorstellen.
das alte 3gs ist eh schon so ne rakete. 

die 4. version hat nun ne super dolle kamera bekommen +  hd aufnahe + gps + geiler musik player was braucht den ein gutes handy noch?

ich find das dass iphone ein weltklasse teil ist...vorallem das arbeitstempo hats mir angetan...ja und das internet macht moet dem iphone auch massig spaß.

wo könnte man den jetzt son eiphone günstig herkriegen ohne das man dafür ins ausland reisen mus.


----------



## Chrisch (21. Juni 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> die 4. version hat nun ne super dolle kamera bekommen +  hd aufnahe + gps + geiler musik player was braucht den ein gutes handy noch?


was man noch will?

vll. nen gescheiten Browser? Vielleicht keine Vormundschaft von Apple?

Ausserdem bekommt man all das bei der Konkurenz für ca. 50% (oder weniger). Nur bei vielen schaltet das Hirn ab wenn irgendwo nen Apfel drauf ist


----------



## Verminaard (21. Juni 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> die 4. version hat nun ne super dolle kamera bekommen +  hd aufnahe + gps + geiler musik player was braucht den ein gutes handy noch?



-hd Aufnahme
-gps
-Musikplayer
-Internetzeugs
+lange Akkulaufzeit
+guter Empfang
+nahezu unzerstoerbar

Anscheinend gibt es doch verschiedene Ansprueche an ein Mobiltelefon.

Aber solang genuegend Leute Mr. Jobs die Milliarden in den Rachen werfen ...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Juni 2010)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Nur bei vielen schaltet das Hirn ab wenn irgendwo nen Apfel drauf ist



quatsch kein blödsinn und hör auf mit diesen nervigen standard flosskeln.

ich habe euch in meiner letzten post genauestens geschildert worauf ich beim iphone abfahre...
und das ist nun mal das höllische arbeitstempo und für mich ist das arbeitstempo ein sehr wichtiges thema bei handys und grad dieses meistert iphone mit bravur und für mich dan ein ganz klares kaufargument.

wie gesagt aktuell habe ich son i8910HD...gute kamera ja...aber das arbeitstempo ist urlahm
kotz.
und mir ist bis dato kein handy zwischen die finger gekommen der ein iphone beim "arbeitstempo" paroli bieten könnte.




RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> wo könnte man den jetzt son eiphone günstig  herkriegen ohne das man dafür ins ausland reisen mus.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Juni 2010)

was ist den mit dem iphone browser? mir sind keine anomalien aufgefallen.

fakt ist das iphone internetz/browser funktioniert 1000x besser als son fu** fu** **ck
samsung i8910 HD internetz/browser.

und der berührungssensor vom iphone arbeitet 1000x besser als son  fu** fu** **ck samsung berührungssensor.

ich habe die letzten tage ein vergleich zwischen samsung i8910HD und iphone 3gs gezogen und das iphone ist 1000x besser als son fu** fu** **ck samsung .
(was die berührungssensor...tempo...und internetz angeht)

seid ihr schon mal mit so nem fu** fu** **ck samsung orginal bullshit browser ins internet gegangen...nein...dan probiert das mal aus und ich verspreche euch das euch die galle bis zum hals stehen wird.
der browser hakt!!! und die internet seite wird nicht vollständig angezeigt...trotz mega bildschirmauflösung und riesen display.

beim iphone ist das ganz anders die internet seite wird vollständig angezeigt und  das browsing ist verdammt schnell.

und das aller blödeste ist das dieser berührungssensor von diesem samsung teil so schlecht ist das ich beim browsing ständig das bildvergrösern mus um das ich überhaupt das gewünschte ziel anpeilen kann.

und beim iphone wieder ganz anders...egal wie klein die schrift auch sein mag...jeder touch sitzt...


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (21. Juni 2010)

hahaha, wie die alle Apple fertig machen, ich lach mich schlapp!! 
Lest euch doch den Thread, die News oder den Artikel einfach nicht durch und fertig.
Ihr meckert über den Hype um das iPhone? Die einzigen die einen Hype ums iPhone/Apple veranstalten seit IHR, zumindestens auf den Seiten dieses
und vieler anderer Threads. 
Wie kann man sich bloß über was aufregen, was euch angeblich garnicht interessiert?? 
Echt geil, weiter so!! Sowas versüßt mir den Abend, danke!!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Juni 2010)

allso das iphone hat mich die ganzen jahre über garnicht interresiert...
aber letzte woche durfte ich mal an so nen 3gs ran...besser gesagt ich sollte für nen kumpel ein unlock durchführen...
und nebenbei habe ich halt das iphone einstudiert und es halt für mega geil befunden.

ich mus jetzt unbedingt ein iphone4 haben und das beklopte urlahme i8910HD stell ich morgen in den markplatz rein.



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> wo könnte man den jetzt son eiphone günstig   herkriegen ohne das man dafür ins ausland reisen mus.


----------



## kazuo (21. Juni 2010)

Funktioniert Borderlinx nun oder wie?
Also nen Freund von mir hat ne Mail von denen bekommen das da keine Chance besteht..
Ich persönlich bezieh es auch aus UK da Verwandschaft dort wohnt. Urlaub machen hilft ja auch nicht da man nen Wohnsitz braucht.. von daher kaum ne Chance eins zu bekommen für den Preis  sei denn Borderlinx klappt nun?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Juni 2010)

was zum hänker ist "Borderlinx"


----------



## DaStash (22. Juni 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> was zum hänker ist "Borderlinx"


Hast du überhaupt die News gelesen, worum es hier in diesem Thread eigentlich auch gehen sollte oder postest du einfach drauf los^^???

Des Weiteren solltest du ein vergleichbareres Smartphone zum Vergleich herziehen, siehe das HTC Desire. Das bekommst du schon für 400€ und es bietet teils mehr als das neue IPhone und teils weniger, auf jeden Fall ist es vergleichbarer als dein genanntes Samsung

*@Topic*
So wie hier schon mehrere geschrieben haben, geht, entgegen der Behauptung des Newsersteller, Borderlinx wohl nicht, da man dort keine deutsche Adresse Angeben kann.

Der Preis wie angegeben muss auch durch die Differenz der hiesigen und der Steurabgaben des Ortes/Landes wo man bestellt aufaddiert werden, es ssei denn die Preisangaben, die Pflicht kenne ich nur in Deutschgland, müssen in anderen EU Ländern nicht final dargestellt/angepriesen werden, so könnte es teilweise sein, dass man nocheinmal die kompletten 19% MwSt. mit dazuaddieren muss.

Zur Garantie, entgegen der News, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, kann man sagen, dass der Anspruch darauf an dem Ort entsteht wo man wohnt aber die Abwicklung, da nicht per AGB festgelegt und somit ausgeschlossen, kann oder wird warscheinlich, so wie bisher - siehe auch Iphone/ Vodafone, in dem Land wo bestellt und gekauft wurde stattfindet.

p.s.: Vielleicht sollte man mal die News updaten, da die anfänglichen Informationen ja falsch zu sein scheinen.

MfG


----------



## Moschus (22. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> *@Topic*
> So wie hier schon mehrere geschrieben haben, geht, entgegen der Behauptung des Newsersteller, Borderlinx wohl nicht, da man dort keine deutsche Adresse Angeben kann.



Also ich hab mich mal an Borderlinx versucht, und folgendes kann ich berichten :

Wenn man sich bei Borderlinx regestriert, muss meine seine richtige Adresse angeben ( bei mir liegt diese in Österreich ), dann muss man noch alle anderen Daten von sich angeben und n paar Sachen ausfüllen, alles überhaupt kein Problem, und dann wenn man auf fertigsstellen klickt und jetzt kommts : *Bekommt man eine Adresse in den USA und in dem UK !*
Wenn man jetzt was im AppleStore bestellt, gibt man einfach die USA / UK Adresse an und man bekommt es dann an diese Adresse geschickt, diese Adresse wiederrum gehört aber Borderlinx und die wissen wiederrum dass ich diese Adresse "besitze" und so findet ein schönes ( und schön ist es wirklich, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiss ob ich mir eines hole da HTC auch gute Teile produziert ) in den nächsten paar Tagen in seinem Postfach !

Korregiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege ! *DANKE *!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren solltest du ein vergleichbareres Smartphone zum Vergleich herziehen, siehe das HTC Desire. Das bekommst du schon für 400€ und es bietet teils mehr als das neue IPhone und teils weniger, auf jeden Fall ist es vergleichbarer als dein genanntes Samsung



das i8910 HD wird auf youtube als iphone killer gehandelt!
desweiteren solltest du dir mal die eckdaten von mein i8910 HD reinziehen.
jedes der hier gennaten teleföne haben ihre stärken und schwächen.


----------



## DaStash (22. Juni 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> das i8910 HD wird auf youtube als iphone killer gehandelt!
> desweiteren solltest du dir mal die eckdaten von mein i8910 HD reinziehen.
> jedes der hier gennaten teleföne haben ihre stärken und schwächen.


Ein Symbianhandy als Iphonekiller.......  Ja klar. 

MfG


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ein Symbianhandy als Iphonekiller.......  Ja klar.
> 
> MfG




kein witz. (geh doch auf youtube)

das i8910 HD ist bis dato die unangefochtene nr.1 unter den smartphones..
falls dies nicht so wäre...hätte ich es mir erst garnicht gekauft.

aber ich finde das dass iphone4 alles weg bombt...trotz kleinerem display und schwächerer kamera.


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juni 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> kein witz.
> 
> das i8910 HD ist bis dato die unangefochtene nr.1 unter den smartphones..
> andersrum hätte ich es mir erst garnicht gekauft.



Nur weil Chip das geschrieben hat? Oder warum?


----------



## DaStash (22. Juni 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> kein witz. (geh doch auf youtube)
> 
> das i8910 HD ist bis dato die unangefochtene nr.1 unter den smartphones..
> falls dies nicht so wäre...hätte ich es mir erst garnicht gekauft.
> ...


Aha und woher nimmst du diese Kenntnis?

MfG


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Nur weil Chip das geschrieben hat? Oder warum?




ja unter anderem auch chip.de aber auch connect war von diesem telefon angetan.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Juni 2010)

Hm, ganze zwei Redaktionen. Zumal dort auch mit Äpfeln und Birnen verglichen wird. 

Ich bin zwar gar kein Freund von Apple und deren Geschäftsgebaren etc., aber das vierer iPhone hat schon seine Vorzüge.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hm, ganze zwei Redaktionen. Zumal dort auch mit Äpfeln und Birnen verglichen wird.



dan nenn uns doch eine bessere quelle für handy reviews.
beziehungsweise eine quelle wo das i8910 HD klein gemacht wird.



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> aber das vierer iPhone hat schon seine  Vorzüge.



zustimm.


----------



## DaStash (22. Juni 2010)

Tja, schwer zu sagen, Fakt ist connect und chip hauen einfach alle Handys die es gibt in die Bestenliste rein. Wir reden hier aber nur üebr Smartphones und von daher kann man deren Tests schon einmal nicht berücksichtigen. Am besten du vergleichst mal selber, also CPU, GPU, Ram, Display, interner Speicher, Betriebssystem, Preis etc.

Wenn man dies macht fällt das Symbian schon einmal weg, da ein Fulltouch-phone sich einfach mit einem dafür eigentlich gar nicht ausgelegten BS, nicht ansatzweise so steuern läßt, wie ein, siehe Android/ Iphone OS, dafür ausgelegtes. 

Ich habe mir die Tests angeschaut und die dort relevanten Punkte sind hier in dieser Dikussion bezügliche "aktueller Smartphones" und die Vergleiche mit dem Iphone 4 völlig unrelevant.

Von daher sollte man schon einen reinen Smartphonetest zu Rate ziehen, beispielsweise wie diesen hier.
Die besten Handys - COMPUTER BILD

p.s.:
Allerdings kann ich üebrhaupt nicht nachvollziehen warum das N97 auf Platz 2 ist. Ich besitze selber eines und meine Freundin ein HTC Desire, von daher kann ich die beiden direkt vergleichen und was soll ich sagen, der Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht. Genauso das 3Gs. Meine Freundin besaß zuvor auch eines, welches sie dann verkauft hatte, da zu oft abgestürzt und Jailbrake das Aktuell halten nur mit größeren Umständen möglich machte und nicht alle Funktionen ohne Weiteres laufen.
Das HTC Desire hat beim direkten Vergleich, wir sind beide Vodafone, ein wesentlich besseres und größeres, hochaufgelösteres Bild, einen zig mal schnelleren Browser, mehr Arbeitsspeicher, eine bessere Touchoberfläche, einen fast doppelt so shcnellen Prozessor, ein freies BS, Multitasking, Ordner, Flash!!! etc.. Von daher kann ich die Platzierungen persönlich nicht nachvollziehen, warum das 3Gs an erster Stelle steht.

Aber ist ja auch egal, fakt ist das dein Vergleich dort nicht relevant ist und du demnach eher das Desire als Vergleich heranziehen solltest oder beispielsweise das Samsung Galaxy S.



Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Ok, mach mir das B2100 schmackhaft!
> Ich brauche:
> - mehrere Exchangekonten
> - mehrere Kalender
> ...


Also die meisten Androidhandys können das alles.

MfG


----------



## Doc_Evil (22. Juni 2010)

xdevilx schrieb:


> echt? definiere ein gutes handy
> 
> ich hab ein Samsung  B2100   seit nunmehr einem jahr, und ich wette das das teil 1000 mal mehr mitmacht als das  schrottige iphone
> 
> ...


Ok, mach mir das B2100 schmackhaft!
Ich brauche:
- mehrere Exchangekonten
- mehrere Kalender
- Citrix
- BI Reporting
- Teamviewer oder vergleichbares


----------



## Freestyler808 (22. Juni 2010)

Moschus schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich mal an Borderlinx versucht, und folgendes kann ich berichten :
> 
> Wenn man sich bei Borderlinx regestriert, muss meine seine richtige Adresse angeben ( bei mir liegt diese in Österreich ), dann muss man noch alle anderen Daten von sich angeben und n paar Sachen ausfüllen, alles überhaupt kein Problem, und dann wenn man auf fertigsstellen klickt und jetzt kommts : *Bekommt man eine Adresse in den USA und in dem UK !*
> Wenn man jetzt was im AppleStore bestellt, gibt man einfach die USA / UK Adresse an und man bekommt es dann an diese Adresse geschickt, diese Adresse wiederrum gehört aber Borderlinx und die wissen wiederrum dass ich diese Adresse "besitze" und so findet ein schönes ( und schön ist es wirklich, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiss ob ich mir eines hole da HTC auch gute Teile produziert ) in den nächsten paar Tagen in seinem Postfach !
> ...




ist schon richtig, aber apple überprüft die bestellungen, bzw. blockt borderlinx, denkste die sind blöd, also dein auftrag wird von apple aus storniert


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juni 2010)

rofl, anderthalb ma so teuer wie mein ganzer rechner xD


----------



## Moschus (22. Juni 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> ist schon richtig, aber apple überprüft die bestellungen, bzw. blockt borderlinx, denkste die sind blöd, also dein auftrag wird von apple aus storniert


Laut der News hier ist dies aber nicht so, und noch habe ich auch keine Stornierung erhalten, gibt es handfeste Beweise dafür dass Apple nicht an Borderlinx schickt ?! Ich hab in den letzten Tagen keine gefunden, und ohne Grund released man ja auch keine News !


----------



## DaStash (22. Juni 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> auf computerbild reviews lesen.


Wenn du dich nicht für Topic interessierst und lieber durch unquallifizierte Polemik auffallen möchtest können wir uns auch das Gespräch sparen. 

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn du dich nicht für Topic interessierst und lieber durch unquallifizierte Polemik auffallen möchtest können wir uns auch das Gespräch sparen.
> 
> MfG



Daher wird hier Spam konsequent gelöscht.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

ok ab sofort lese ich meine news nur noch bei computerbild. 
weil chip und connect 'pfel und birnen macht.


----------



## Freestyler808 (22. Juni 2010)

Moschus schrieb:


> Laut der News hier ist dies aber nicht so, und noch habe ich auch keine Stornierung erhalten, gibt es handfeste Beweise dafür dass Apple nicht an Borderlinx schickt ?! Ich hab in den letzten Tagen keine gefunden, und ohne Grund released man ja auch keine News !




schau und höre dich mal bei apfel foren um, wollten viele so machen und nach 1 tag hat apple dann stoniert


----------



## DaStash (22. Juni 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ok ab sofort lese ich meine news nur noch bei computerbild.
> weil chip und connect 'pfel und birnen macht.


Wenn du das ins Lächerliche ziehst, wird deine Aussage auch nicht richtiger. Wenn du gelesen hättest was ich geschrieben habe, bezüglich der Rankingliste bei connect und chip und das sie alle Handytypen zusammen auflisten, dann wüsstest du auch etwas mit der Aussage Äpfel und Birnen von Malkavian anzufangen. 

@Borderlinx
Jemand hatte doch hier schon einen Link gepostet aus dem hervorgeht das Bestellungen über Borderlinx gecancelt werden.

MfG


----------



## kazuo (22. Juni 2010)

Moschus schrieb:


> Laut der News hier ist dies aber nicht so, und noch habe ich auch keine Stornierung erhalten, gibt es handfeste Beweise dafür dass Apple nicht an Borderlinx schickt ?! Ich hab in den letzten Tagen keine gefunden, und ohne Grund released man ja auch keine News !




wie ich bereits in meinem letzten Beitrag geschrieben habe, funktionierte die Variante mit Borderlinx nicht da Apple das nicht will und nicht blöd ist.
Deshalb fragte ich ja ob es nun auf einmal doch gehen soll? Aber war wohl doch nur nen Fehlalarm


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn du das ins Lächerliche ziehst, wird deine Aussage auch nicht richtiger.


 
schau mal was das i8910 HD fuer das geld so alles leisten kann...und dan siehst das chip und connect garantiert nichts falsch gemacht haben.

mir tuhen nur die leute leid...die ein altes 3gs als bestes handy/smartphone vorgelegt bekommen.
die kamera von diesem geraet ist schon lang ueberholt


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ich vom 3gs nicht viel halte. Aber bei einem Smartphone ist die Kamera wohl einer der unwichtigen Sachen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

und was zeichnet ein smartphone so aus...

und kann das sein das handy und smartphone zwei ganz unterschiedliche dinge sind.


----------



## kazuo (22. Juni 2010)

ich frage mich warum du immer von einem alten 3GS redest...
momentan gibt es kein aktuelleres  und alt ist das nun wohl weniger... 
ach und nur nebenbei, das 3GS läuft bei weitem besser als dein Samsung...
wobei da auch jedes HTC besser läuft..


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

kazuo schrieb:


> ich frage mich warum du immer von einem alten 3GS redest...
> momentan gibt es kein aktuelleres  und alt ist das nun wohl weniger...
> *ach und nur nebenbei, das 3GS läuft bei weitem besser als dein Samsung*...
> wobei da auch jedes HTC besser läuft..


 
wer lesen kan ist immer im vorteil...ach ja und uebermorgen ist dan das iphone4 da ne...dan aber gehoert das 3gs endg[ltig yum alten eisen.



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> quatsch kein blödsinn und hör auf mit diesen nervigen standard flosskeln.
> 
> ich habe euch in meiner letzten post genauestens geschildert worauf ich beim iphone abfahre...
> und das ist nun mal das höllische arbeitstempo und für mich ist das arbeitstempo ein sehr wichtiges thema bei handys und grad dieses meistert iphone mit bravur und für mich dan ein ganz klares kaufargument.
> ...


 



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> was ist den mit dem iphone browser? mir sind keine anomalien aufgefallen.
> 
> fakt ist das iphone internetz/browser funktioniert 1000x besser als son fu** fu** **ck
> samsung i8910 HD internetz/browser.
> ...


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juni 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer einfach.



Da gibt man lieber 500 Euro aus und kriegt ein besseres Handy.
Appz hin,oder her,aber es gibt für weniger Geld echt bessere Alternativen


----------



## kazuo (22. Juni 2010)

beantwortet trotzdem nicht meine Frage auf das alte 3GS


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

kazuo schrieb:


> beantwortet trotzdem nicht meine Frage auf das alte 3GS


 
welche frage willst du noch beantwortet haben. bin grad meinem samsung uebelst inden ruecken gefallen.


----------



## kazuo (22. Juni 2010)

wo das 3GS alt ist?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

boarderlinx funktioniert nicht mehr...
na toll grad da wo ich nen iphone haben wollte.

ok und welche moeglichkeiten bieten sich sonst noch an um guenstig an ein iphone yu kommen.
(das mit dem flug ins fremde land sollte moeglichst als letye option behandelt werden(


----------



## kazuo (22. Juni 2010)

keine Antwort ist auch eine :p

also geht Borderlinx immernoch nicht, wird sich dann wohl auch nie ändern^^
es gibt keine Möglichkeiten sich ein iPhone 4 aus dem Ausland zu kaufen, sei denn du kennst jemanden der dort wohnt. Nen Urlaub ect bringt dir auch nichts da du ne aktive Adresse in dem Land nachweisen musst wo du wohnst, die hast du natürlich nicht, also kein Kauf möglich


----------



## Freestyler808 (22. Juni 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> boarderlinx funktioniert nicht mehr...
> na toll grad da wo ich nen iphone haben wollte.
> 
> ok und welche moeglichkeiten bieten sich sonst noch an um guenstig an ein iphone yu kommen.
> (das mit dem flug ins fremde land sollte moeglichst als letye option behandelt werden(



belgien frankreich italien


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

kazuo schrieb:


> keine Antwort ist auch eine :p


 
sag mal gehts dir noch gut...



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> wer lesen kan ist immer im vorteil...*ach ja und uebermorgen ist dan das iphone4 da ne...dan aber gehoert das 3gs endg[ltig yum alten eisen.*


 
hier extra nochmal nur fuer dich.






Freestyler808 schrieb:


> belgien frankreich italien


 
und was heist das jetyt im klartext...hinfliegen oder bestellen oder was jetyt.


----------



## kazuo (22. Juni 2010)

mir gehts sehr gut, danke der Nachfrage.


keines von beidem, immernoch. Wohnort/Bekannte die dort wohnen oder Pech


----------



## Rotax (22. Juni 2010)

Das Forum hier ist teilweise echt ein Armutszeugnis - in jedem iPhone-Thread kommen solche ****** (setzt ein Schimpfwort eurer Wahl ein) und spammen mit irgedeinem Scheiß dazwischen, der null komma nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat.

Und jetzt nochmal für die Begriffsstutzigen:

*Nein, da kommen auch keine Steuern mehr drauf, die Preise auf Seite 1 sind die, für die sich der Privatmann sein iPhone dort abholen oder ins jeweilige Land schicken lassen kann.*
*
Das mit der Garantie wurde nun nochmals von mehreren Seiten bestätigt, deswegen ist es auch sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren.*

Also lasst mal das theoretische Gerede und orientiert euch an den Fakten und Berichten anderer bzw. informiert euch zuerst bevor ihr meint irgendeinen Schwachsinn posten zu müssen!

Vielleicht ist es jetzt mal angekommen...

Meckert lieber bei der "News" auf der Main rum, da wurden solche imho wichtigen Sachen wie mit der Garantie einfach ganz weggelassen. 
Und mit einer Woche Verspätung ists auch keine News mehr - ich hab hier halt erst gestern gepostet weil ich mich schon wunderte ob hier denn garnichts in der Richtung kommt.

MfG


----------



## kazuo (22. Juni 2010)

Es sind Fakten, Borderlinx funktioniert nicht, hinfahren und abholen geht auch nicht. 

Informationsquelle: Cyberport.de - Computer, Notebooks, Fernseher, Apple, Handys & Digitalkameras <- telefonisch
                          applestore in meiner Stadt


----------



## Rotax (22. Juni 2010)

Ahja, und ein applestore in D will wissen wie das die Stores im Ausland handhaben?

Und die ganzen Leute fliegen / fahren bestimmt nicht nur zum Cafe trinken rüber, wenn sie keins kriegen würden.


----------



## DaStash (22. Juni 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Das Forum hier ist teilweise echt ein Armutszeugnis - in jedem iPhone-Thread kommen solche ****** (setzt ein Schimpfwort eurer Wahl ein) und spammen mit irgedeinem Scheiß dazwischen, der null komma nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat.
> 
> Und jetzt nochmal für die Begriffsstutzigen:


 Warum schreibst du dann hier?


> *Nein, da kommen auch keine Steuern mehr drauf, die Preise auf Seite 1 sind die, für die sich der Privatmann sein iPhone dort abholen oder ins jeweilige Land schicken lassen kann.*
> *
> Das mit der Garantie wurde nun nochmals von mehreren Seiten bestätigt, deswegen ist es auch sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren.*


 Im Gegenteil, du solltest mal deine News korrigieren.^^
Siehe dazu meine Zusammenfassung, Nachweislinks wurden hier zu genüge gepostet.


DaStash schrieb:


> *@Topic*
> So wie hier schon mehrere geschrieben haben, geht, entgegen der  Behauptung des Newsersteller, Borderlinx wohl nicht, da man dort keine  deutsche Adresse Angeben kann.
> 
> Der Preis wie angegeben muss auch durch die Differenz der hiesigen und  der Steurabgaben des Ortes/Landes wo man bestellt aufaddiert werden, es  ssei denn die Preisangaben, die Pflicht kenne ich nur in Deutschgland,  müssen in anderen EU Ländern nicht final dargestellt/angepriesen werden,  so könnte es teilweise sein, dass man nocheinmal die kompletten 19%  MwSt. mit dazuaddieren muss.
> ...





> Also lasst mal das theoretische Gerede und orientiert euch an den Fakten und Berichten anderer bzw. informiert euch zuerst bevor ihr meint irgendeinen Schwachsinn posten zu müssen!


 Selbiges sollte man bei der Newserstellung auch beachten.



Rotax schrieb:


> Ahja, und ein applestore in D will wissen wie das  die Stores im Ausland handhaben?


Du scheinst beratungsresistent zu sein. Zeige doch einfach mal das es  geht, Borderlinx, wie anfangs von Dir behauptet, geht schon mal nicht.

@Kazuo / RaggaMuffin
Wäre nett wenn ihr mal wieder den Weg Richtung Topic finden würdet, der übersichtshalber. 

MfG


----------



## Rotax (22. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du dann hier?
> 
> Weil es auch Leute gibt die es interessiert?
> 
> ...



Zen Zaichen.


----------



## DaStash (22. Juni 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, schon leicht sarkastisch dass ich  mir das von dir sagen lassen muss, dafür dass man dir alles 5-mal  erklären muss bis du es mal verstehst bzw. immer noch falsche Sachen  verbreitest...


Beispiel?

@Links
Schaue doch einfach nach, hier wurde genug dazu gepostet, siehe Kazuo, Pokerclock und BigBubby

@Garantie 
Es stimmt das im Ausland gekaufte Iphones als testphase momentan auch in Deutschland repariert werden können aber vertraglich ist das, siehe BigBobbys Anmerkung, noch nicht endgültig und so lange dieser Status ist handelt es sich von Apples Seite aus um Kullanz, was heißt sie können, müssen aber nicht. Dies hat zur Folge das man sich darauf nicht verlassen kann und es durchaus passieren könnte, dass man wie geschrieben die Reperatur in dem Land wo man gekauft hat durchführen lassen muss.

MfG


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

rotax kann ich jetzt über bordelinx ein iphone4 ordern...und wen ja kann ich es dan auch nach deutschland liefern lassen?


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juni 2010)

Amüsant, wie ihr euch langsam im Kreise dreht. Wie ein hund der seinen eigenne Schwanz jagt.


----------



## DaStash (22. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wie ein hund der seinen eigenne Schwanz jagt.


Lass mal, dass setzt ja ein Ganzes voraus und dem kann ich nun wirklich nicht zustimmen. 

MfG


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Amüsant, wie ihr euch langsam im Kreise dreht. Wie ein hund der seinen eigenne Schwanz jagt.



und was soll ich dan als iphone noob sagen!

ihr seid ja nicht mal fähig über euer eigene fachgebiet klarheit zuschaffen.

thema eröffnen ja und fleisig posten auch...aber keine klarheit schaffen können.


mir ists ja wurscht dan kauf ich mir eben ein iphone4 aus nem tpunk shop...
die richtige nase für ein schnäpchen hatte ich eh noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Freestyler808 (22. Juni 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> rotax kann ich jetzt über bordelinx ein iphone4 ordern...und wen ja kann ich es dan auch nach deutschland liefern lassen?



nein kannste nicht


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> nein kannste nicht



es giebt allso kein schnäpfchen. 20stunden umsonst mitgefiebert.

hätte mich auch schwer gewundert wen sich ein milliarden schwäres unternehmen sich für dumm verkaufen liese.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juni 2010)

*Ich denke es wird Zeit, das sich hier jeder mal wieder beruhigt. Ihr dreht euch im Kreis mit dem Thema Borderlinx. 

Ich schlage vor, dass hier jemand der behauptet ein iPhone 4 darüber zu beziehen, auch einen Beweis dafür bringt (Link eines Angebots, Auftragsbestätigung etc.). Bis dahin bringt das ganze diskutieren gar nichts und bis dahin werde ich auch jede weitere Diskussion basierend auf Behauptungen als themenfremd behandeln. *

Seht es als letzte Aufforderung an, hier in Ruhe diskutieren zu können.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> *Ich schlage vor, dass hier jemand der behauptet ein iPhone 4 darüber zu beziehen, auch einen Beweis dafür bringt (Link eines Angebots, Auftragsbestätigung etc.)*



das wäre richtig geil.


----------



## foin (23. Juni 2010)

für 600€ nen neues iphone, die preise sind nich schlecht, aber das is immer noch zu teure für ein handy....


----------



## butter_milch (24. Juni 2010)

Ich begreife nicht, wie Menschen zu einem iPhone greifen können, wenn es vergleichbare Smartphones von anderen Herstellern zu viel günstigeren Preisen gibt. Zudem wird man gnadenlos von Apple gegängelt.

Wie wenig muss ein Mensch zu bieten haben, um soviel mehr für ein Prestigeobjekt ausgeben zu wollen?

Nunja, ich habe für mein Handy 5€ incl. 5€ prepaid Startguthaben bezahlt. Und jetzt dient es lediglich als Wecker und unterhält mich mit Soduku. Was weiß ich schon


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Wie wenig muss ein Mensch zu bieten haben, um soviel mehr für ein Prestigeobjekt ausgeben zu wollen?


Tja, so ist es nun einmal in einer Konsumgesellschaft, wo das Kapital den entscheidene Satusfaktor darstellt. Solche Verhaltensweisen kann man schon fast mit denen von Zombies gleichstellen. Es handelt sich also um Konsumzombies und Apple ist deren Blut. Sobald Steve wieder etwas verteilt, straucheln die ganzen instinktgesteuerten Konsumzombies wieder in die Appstores, stellen sich ewig an, nur um etwas von der Köstlichkeit ergattern zu können.

Die Illustration von frEnzy verdeutlicht das ganz gut auf satirische Weise. 
What it's like to own an Apple product - The Oatmeal

MfG


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (24. Juni 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich begreife nicht, wie Menschen zu einem iPhone greifen können, wenn es vergleichbare Smartphones von anderen Herstellern zu viel günstigeren Preisen gibt. Zudem wird man gnadenlos von Apple gegängelt.
> 
> Wie wenig muss ein Mensch zu bieten haben, um soviel mehr für ein Prestigeobjekt ausgeben zu wollen?
> 
> Nunja, ich habe für mein Handy 5€ incl. 5€ prepaid Startguthaben bezahlt. Und jetzt dient es lediglich als Wecker und unterhält mich mit Soduku. Was weiß ich schon



Naja wenn man hier von Handy reden will, ist es natürlich immer lächerlich, wenn man sich so ein dickes Ding, wie das iPhone kauft. Hier gehts nicht darum ein Handy zu besitzen, um zu telephonieren. 
Ich jedenfalls, finde die anderen Smartphones interessant, aber im endeffekt gefallen sie mir dann doch nicht. Hd2 soll ja nicht wirklich lange Akkulaufzeiten haben, und mir ruckeln die Androids zu viel, die ich testen konnte. Das xperia x10 von meinem bruder zB, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, und laggt mir zu viel. Naja aber 1000 eur für iphone finde ich auch unmenschlich. Solange das mit dem Auslandskauf klappt, oder es hier iwo billiger zu finden ist, werde ichs mir holen, das 2g hat mich schon überzeugt.


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2010)

grapefruit_gtx schrieb:


> Naja wenn man hier von Handy reden will, ist es natürlich immer lächerlich, wenn man sich so ein dickes Ding, wie das iPhone kauft. Hier gehts nicht darum ein Handy zu besitzen, um zu telephonieren.
> Ich jedenfalls, finde die anderen Smartphones interessant, aber im endeffekt gefallen sie mir dann doch nicht. Hd2 soll ja nicht wirklich lange Akkulaufzeiten haben, und mir ruckeln die Androids zu viel, die ich testen konnte. Das xperia x10 von meinem bruder zB, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, und laggt mir zu viel. Naja aber 1000 eur für iphone finde ich auch unmenschlich. Solange das mit dem Auslandskauf klappt, oder es hier iwo billiger zu finden ist, werde ichs mir holen, das 2g hat mich schon überzeugt.


Probier mal das HTC Desire aus, dass ist neben dem HTC EVO 4G(in Deutschland noch nicht erhältlich) und dem Samsung Galaxy S die Smartphonereferenz unter den Androids, da ruckelt nichts. 

MfG


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (24. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Probier mal das HTC Desire aus, dass ist neben dem HTC EVO 4G(in Deutschland noch nicht erhältlich) und dem Samsung Galaxy S die Smartphonereferenz unter den Androids, da ruckelt nichts.
> 
> MfG



Ich hoffe doch Wenn ich diese iphone smoothness(ist natürlich nicht der einzige punkt auf dem ich rumreite) bei den androiden hätte, wär die entscheidung vllt doch was einfacher. mir gefällt das Galaxy S auch sehr gut. Interessanter als htc hd2 und desire ist das Evo 4g, kommt das noch nach deutschland? das wär mal ne alternative


----------



## Necrobutcher (24. Juni 2010)

Ich würde nicht drauf wetten dass das Evo hier erscheint, und wenn dann ist es bis dahin nicht mehr interessant...


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2010)

Warum?

MfG


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Juni 2010)

Wohl wegen fehlender UMTS unterstützung (nur WiMax und CDMA) ergo müsste es HTC extra anpassen für hier.


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> Wohl wegen fehlender UMTS unterstützung (nur WiMax und CDMA) ergo müsste es HTC extra anpassen für hier.


Ach Mensch, die Amis immer mit ihren eigenen Standarts. 

MfG


----------



## Doc_Evil (24. Juni 2010)

Naja, bis wir hier in Deutschland flächendeckend 4G haben will das wahrscheinlich eh keiner mehr


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (24. Juni 2010)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Naja, bis wir hier in Deutschland flächendeckend 4G haben will das wahrscheinlich eh keiner mehr



Bis dahin gibts wieder 3 neues iphones xD 
ist ja auch ungaublich, wenn man überlegt, das 3gs ist ein jahr alt


----------



## Doc_Evil (24. Juni 2010)

Jedes Jahr ein neues Handy finde ich ok.
Andere Hersteller bringen in der Zeit 10 Stück auf den Markt.


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (24. Juni 2010)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr ein neues Handy finde ich ok.
> Andere Hersteller bringen in der Zeit 10 Stück auf den Markt.



Naja aber doch nicht Topmodelle. Naja vllt habe ich auch den überblick verloren


----------



## BigBubby (24. Juni 2010)

grapefruit_gtx schrieb:


> Naja aber doch nicht Topmodelle. Naja vllt habe ich auch den überblick verloren



Apple hat bis jetzt immer jedes Jahr ein neues rausgebracht und du kannst die Uhr fast danach stellen, wann das IPhone 5 kommt.


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (24. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Apple hat bis jetzt immer jedes Jahr ein neues rausgebracht und du kannst die Uhr fast danach stellen, wann das IPhone 5 kommt.



Ernüchternd
aber wenigstens kann man ja sagen, dass die dinger lange währen. Das 2g von 2007 ist immer noch ein gutes Handy zB


----------



## BigBubby (24. Juni 2010)

grapefruit_gtx schrieb:


> aber wenigstens kann man ja sagen, dass die dinger lange währen. Das 2g von 2007 ist immer noch ein gutes Handy zB


Naja. Dadrüber lässt sich streiten  aber das brauche nwir nicht noch mal


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (24. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Naja. Dadrüber lässt sich streiten  aber das brauche nwir nicht noch mal



nein
ich versuch ja diplomatisch zu bleiben ich schätze/interessiere mich für beide fronten(android /apple), so wahr es mein klägliches semi/anfänger wissen zulässt


----------



## xeonking (25. Juni 2010)

ein wirklich schönes teil aber diese preise sind einfach nur abartig.


MFG XeonKing©!!!


----------



## i!!m@tic (25. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Frage, ich les dauernd irgendwelche Sachen dass man das Iphone 4 in Frankreich nur über eine Kreditkarte bekommt. Stimmt das oder kann ich auch hinfahren (wenn die Verfügbarkeit besser ist) und bar zahlen?


----------



## riedochs (25. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte nie eins haben.


----------



## steve2202 (26. Juni 2010)

Chrisch schrieb:


> was man noch will?
> 
> vll. nen gescheiten Browser? Vielleicht keine Vormundschaft von Apple?
> 
> Ausserdem bekommt man all das bei der Konkurenz für ca. 50% (oder weniger). Nur bei vielen schaltet das Hirn ab wenn irgendwo nen Apfel drauf ist



sign 

Es gibt inzwischen dermaßen viele APPLEleptiker, dass Mr. Jobs seine zweifelsohne nicht schlechten Produkte zu beliebigen Preisen anbieten kann. Glaubt ihr, es würden sich weniger Leute ein iPhone kaufen, wenn es statt 600€ nun 1000€ wären ?
Ich denke nicht, denn letztenendes will man ja kein gutes Smartphone sondern ein iPhone haben scheißegal, was die Konkurrenz bietet und was sie dafür verlangt.
Wenn ich mir nun ein Samsung S8500 Wave oder ein Samsung I8330 H2 kaufe (~ 300€ Straßenpreis), dazu nehme ich ein O2o + Internet Zusatzpack M, zahle ich im Monat maximal 52,50 € macht 630 € im Jahr und ich bin in alle Netze quasi Flat und zahle nichts für Internetnutzung.
Dazu kommt, dass ich weniger bezahle, wenn ich weniger telefoniere, und nur 10 € als Grundpreis für die Internet-Flat habe.
Dazu habe ich ein Handy ohne SIM-Lock ohne Probleme mit Garantie oder Gewährleistung im Ausland und GANZ WICHTIG: Ich bin nicht ständig von irgendeinem Apple-Scheiß abhängig. An alle, die nur iPods und iPhones zuhause rumliegen haben:
Es gibt tatsächlich Handys, die hängst du an den PC, es öffnet sich ein Explorerfenster, das ein neues Laufwerk erkennt ud du musst nur die gewünschten Dateien verschieben und zack, schon kannst du sie auf dem Handy öffnen und abspielen. Scheiß auf iTunes oder all den anderen Müll.

Der Funktionsumfang ist auch kaum kleiner.
Der einzige große Unterschied ist im Kopf, denn ich habe nicht den ganzen Tag das Gefühl den Größten von allen in der Hose zu haben. Stattdessen habe ich eben nur doppelt soviel Geld in der Tasche, wovon ich mir natürlich was zu Essen kaufen kann, vom gefühlt größeren Kollegen in der Hose kann ich mir nicht viel kaufen...

Muss jeder selber wissen, nur blöderweise denkt da kaum einer rational drüber nach.




ICke-jOnes-jR schrieb:


> hahaha, wie die alle Apple fertig machen, ich lach mich schlapp!!
> Lest euch doch den Thread, die News oder den Artikel einfach nicht durch und fertig.
> Ihr meckert über den Hype um das iPhone? Die einzigen die einen Hype ums iPhone/Apple veranstalten seit IHR, zumindestens auf den Seiten dieses
> und vieler anderer Threads.
> ...



Wir Apple-Kritiker versuchen ganz schlicht und einfach Leuten die Augen zu öffnen, die blind alles bezahlen, nur damit sie sich mit einem angebissenen Apfel auf den Geräten wie der geilste Mensch auf Erden fühlen.
Was ich/wir tun ist nicht das produzieren des Hypes, sondern der Versuch ihn zu brechen, du solltest dich mal über das Wort "Hype" informieren. 

Außerdem ist es nicht so, dass ich mich nicht für das iPhone interessiere. Die Technik finde ich sehr gut, nur die Unternehmenspolitik speziell was Preise angeht ist unter aller Sau.

Aber schön, dir den Abend versüßen zu können, beiß du zur Abwechslung doch mal in den sauren Apfel, der dein Lieblingsspielzeug (bzw. deine gefühlte Penisverlängerung) ziert.
(Ich finde übrigens, durch dieses dämliche Symbol haben Apple-Produkte sowas gebrauchtes an sich... )

Naja überlegts euch, ich denke es ist ebenso Geldverschwendung wie iMac, iPod oder sonstwas, man bekommt fast das gleiche woanders günstiger, nur ohne gebrauchten Apfel drauf.


----------



## ssj3rd (26. Juni 2010)

Auf welcher Website kann ich den das Iphone aus England mit Borderlinx bestellen ? 

Mfg


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2010)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Auf welcher Website kann ich den das Iphone aus England mit Borderlinx bestellen ?
> 
> Mfg



nirgendwo, wurde mehrfach gesagt


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

Ist mir für ein Handy eindeutig zuviel !

Da kauf ich nem Kumpel lieber das 3GS mit 16 GB für 50 € ab ! Dann bin ich zwar nicht up to date aber wenn interessierts ?


----------



## push@max (26. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Da kauf ich nem Kumpel lieber das 3GS mit 16 GB für 50 € ab ! Dann bin ich zwar nicht up to date aber wenn interessierts ?



50€? Das ist aber recht günstig! Da würde ich ebenfalls zugreifen.

Ist es eigentlich bereits möglich, sich das iPhone 4 im Laden anzuschauen?


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

> Ist es eigentlich bereits möglich, sich das iPhone 4 im Laden anzuschauen?


 
nein...habe schon gefragt !




> 50€? Das ist aber recht günstig! Da würde ich ebenfalls zugreifen.


 
Jo und das normale 3G mit 8 GB würd ich schon für 30 € bekommen  
Ich finde das 4er schöner und cooler aber was will man machen...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. Juni 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich begreife nicht, wie Menschen zu einem iPhone greifen können, wenn es vergleichbare Smartphones von anderen Herstellern zu viel günstigeren Preisen gibt. Zudem wird man gnadenlos von Apple gegängelt.
> 
> Wie wenig muss ein Mensch zu bieten haben, um soviel mehr für ein Prestigeobjekt ausgeben zu wollen?
> 
> Nunja, ich habe für mein Handy 5€ incl. 5€ prepaid Startguthaben bezahlt. Und jetzt dient es lediglich als Wecker und unterhält mich mit Soduku. Was weiß ich schon



Das kann kein Mensch begreifen, wieso die Leute sich ein Iphone kaufen. Irgendwie kam mal das Gerücht auf, dass Apple cool ist und deshalb wollen viele, die Komplexe kompensieren müssen, unbedingt ein Iphone haben. Dafür nimmt man gerne auch in kauf, dass man durch Apple gegängelt wird, schlechte Qualität bekommt und grundsätzlich zu viel für das Gerät bezahlt.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juni 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Das kann kein Mensch begreifen, wieso die Leute sich ein Iphone kaufen. Irgendwie kam mal das Gerücht auf, dass Apple cool ist und deshalb wollen viele, die Komplexe kompensieren müssen, unbedingt ein Iphone haben. Dafür nimmt man gerne auch in kauf, dass man durch Apple gegängelt wird, schlechte Qualität bekommt und grundsätzlich zu viel für das Gerät bezahlt.


IPhone zu kaufen (wenn man mal die Apple Fanatiker rausnimmt), hat nur 1 Grund. Die Bedienung. Das ist das einzige wo Apple noch Punkten kann. Es ist einfach Kinderleicht. 
Sonst gibt es günstiger, besseres.


----------



## Hyper87 (27. Juni 2010)

ich habe kein produkt von apple aber das iphone 4 werde ich mir zulegen und mein bescheuertes XPERIA x10i verkaufen. mein kumpel ist ein appel psycho und ich habe mir mal ein iphone von ihm ausgeliehen und kein handy kommt an die quali und die bedienfreundlichkeit heran. das ist einfach so die anderen idioten die schlecht über das iphone reden sind anscheinend einfach nur zu bescheurt sich eins zu kaufen. anscheinend haben sie nicht das passende kleingeld. dann sollen sie aber wegen ihrem neid nicht eine firma kritisieren die eben für exzellente quali auch bisl mehr geld verlankt. 

so viel zu diesem thema


----------



## iGreggy (27. Juni 2010)

Ich versteh Apple auch nicht ganz, Apple könnte so viel mehr Nutzer ansprechen wenn man einiges ändern würde. Vor allem die Preise sind wohl überzogen. Klar will ein Unternehmen Gewinn machen, ist vollkommen legitim. Aber für soviel Geld nur Ware mit Einschränkungen kaufen, ist dann doch in meinen Augen hart. Ein iMac mit Core i7 kostet knappe 2000€. Warum kriege ich 
a) nicht die Möglichkeit umsonst ein entspiegeltes Display zu kriegen 
b) die Hardware nicht zu ändern wie es mir passt?

Werde Apple da wohl nicht wirklich verstehen.


----------



## steve2202 (28. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> IPhone zu kaufen (wenn man mal die Apple Fanatiker rausnimmt), hat nur 1 Grund. Die Bedienung. Das ist das einzige wo Apple noch Punkten kann. Es ist einfach Kinderleicht.
> Sonst gibt es günstiger, besseres.





Jamborce schrieb:


> ich habe kein produkt von apple aber das iphone 4 werde ich mir zulegen und mein bescheuertes XPERIA x10i verkaufen. mein kumpel ist ein appel psycho und ich habe mir mal ein iphone von ihm ausgeliehen und kein handy kommt an die quali und die bedienfreundlichkeit heran. das ist einfach so die anderen idioten die schlecht über das iphone reden sind anscheinend einfach nur zu bescheurt sich eins zu kaufen. anscheinend haben sie nicht das passende kleingeld. dann sollen sie aber wegen ihrem neid nicht eine firma kritisieren die eben für exzellente quali auch bisl mehr geld verlankt.
> 
> so viel zu diesem thema



@Jamborce
Die Bedienung ist tatsächlich die mit Sicherheit beste auf dem Markt, solange man von gewissen Abhängigkeiten die man dabei akzeptieren muss absieht. Ich rede im übrigen schlecht über das iPhone, weil ich da durchaus einige Gründe für gefunden habe. Aplle kritisiere ich nicht, weil ich mir kein iPhone leisten kann (könnte ich, sehe aber nicht ein wieso ich so viel Geld unnötig ausgeben sollte), sondern, weil mich die Unternehmenspolitik ankotzt -> guckst du hier - alles begründet.

@bigbubby und jamborce
Dass einfache Bedienung heutzutage DAS Kaufargument ist, zeigt, wie ich finde, dass kaum ein Käufer mehr bereit ist, sich mit einer Sache vertraut zu machen, um dann ihre Vorteile bewusst zu nutzen. Stattdessen kauft man lieber ein etwas schlechteres aber viel einfacher zu bedienendes Gerät.

Apple nutzt außerdem auch die Fach*un*kundigkeit der Mehrzahl der Kunden aus. Das tun andere Komplett-PC-Hersteller verständlicherweise auch, aber keiner treibt es so dreist wie Apple.
Beispiel iMac (1115€ in der Grundversion): Die Hardware inkl. Monitor kleinem Desktop oder Shuttle Case kostet, wenn man sie einzeln kauft rund 550€, wenn der iMac 700€ kosten würde wäre das ja noch vertretbar, wegen des kompakten Aufbaus, des Designs und des OS X.
Aber 565€ über Hardwarepreis ? mehr als das Doppelte ?
Das finde ich absolut dreist.

Ergo -> Lieber informiere ich mich über Alternativen und arrangiere mich mit nicht absolut idiotensicherer Bedienung, als dass ich das Doppelte bezahle und auch noch von so einem skupellosen Unternehmen abhängig bin !


----------



## DaStash (28. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> IPhone zu kaufen (wenn man mal die Apple Fanatiker rausnimmt), hat nur 1 Grund. Die Bedienung. Das ist das einzige wo Apple noch Punkten kann. Es ist einfach Kinderleicht.
> Sonst gibt es günstiger, besseres.


Also wenn man mal ein HTC Desire in der Hand hatte, ist dieser Punkt auch hinfällig. 

MfG


----------



## Phame (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ein HTC Desire und hätte viel lieber ein iPhone 4. iOS4 da ruckelt einfach nix alles wie geschmiert etc. Man hat alles was man braucht und nicht braucht. Ausserdem ist das Design vom iPhone 4 unfassbar geil bisher das bestaussehendste Handy auf dem Markt. Werde es mir aber trotzdem nicht zulegen da ich auf meine allabendliche Runde Youporn im Bett aufm Handy nicht verzichten möchte.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (28. Juni 2010)

Phame schrieb:


> Ich habe ein HTC Desire und hätte viel lieber ein iPhone 4. iOS4 da ruckelt einfach nix alles wie geschmiert etc. Man hat alles was man braucht und nicht braucht. Ausserdem ist das Design vom iPhone 4 unfassbar geil bisher das bestaussehendste Handy auf dem Markt. Werde es mir aber trotzdem nicht zulegen da ich auf meine allabendliche Runde Youporn im Bett aufm Handy nicht verzichten möchte.



geht auch mitn iPhone 4!!!


----------



## Phame (28. Juni 2010)

Und genau das ist der springende Punkt, da muss Apple nachbessern.


----------



## mephimephi (29. Juni 2010)

die Idioten von Apple sollen endlich flash implementieren und nicht sagen es hat keine Zukunft...


----------



## LOGIC (29. Juni 2010)

Was soll den Flash bringen oder machen ?!


----------



## DaStash (29. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Was soll den Flash bringen oder machen ?!


Das Internet zu 100% zugängig, so wie bei 90% der restlichen Handyanbieter auch???

MfG


----------



## kazuo (29. Juni 2010)

war noch nie auf flash angewiesen. Vermisse es nicht... Habe aber auch nie Multitasking vermisst da es für die meisten ne Push Funktion gab/gibt. Reicht vollkommen aus, ok mit ausnahme von Skype vielleicht


----------



## Michael_T (29. Juni 2010)

die ersten haben bereits ihre iphone 4s aus england in den händen (mit borderlinx bestellt). also es funktioniert zum glück einwandfrei.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Juni 2010)

Michael_T schrieb:


> die ersten haben bereits ihre iphone 4s aus england in den händen (mit borderlinx bestellt). also es funktioniert zum glück einwandfrei.



Quellenangabe? Ansonsten gilt, was ich hier ein paar Posts vorher schrieb: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1939262-post116.html


----------



## Michael_T (29. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Quellenangabe? Ansonsten gilt, was ich hier ein paar Posts vorher schrieb: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1939262-post116.html



bittesehr:

iPhone 4 ab 605 Euro ohne Vertrag: So geht's - News - CHIP Handy Welt

also es geht definitiv, sie haben es ausprobiert.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juni 2010)

Nun, der einen Aussage von Chip, die ich auch schon kannte, sprechen sehr viele Gegendarstellungen, welche darlegen das exakt gleiche Vorgehensweise zur Sperrung der Adresse führt, siehe auch Kommentarfunktion bei Chip.

MfG


----------



## Doc_Evil (30. Juni 2010)

Auch im TT-Forum haben schon einige ihr iPhone4 über Borderlinx in UK erhalten.
Denke aber mal das nur welche durchgerutscht sind.
Also versuchen macht klug!
Wenn es nicht klappt bekommt man eine Storno und das wars.


----------



## Michael_T (5. Juli 2010)

auch mein iphone 4 kam heute aus england an, sau geil bin schon den ganzen tag am rumspielen ^^


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (12. Juli 2010)

Michael_T schrieb:


> auch mein iphone 4 kam heute aus england an, sau geil bin schon den ganzen tag am rumspielen ^^



wie siehts aus mit den bekannten problemen?


----------



## Zulakis (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fuddles (13. Juli 2010)

grapefruit_gtx schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit den bekannten problemen?



Das mit dem Empfang stimmt definitiv. Hatte jetzt das vierte in der Hand wo ich das selbst testen konnte. Springt einfach bei minimaler Umklammerung von 3-4 Balken mit 3G auf 1 Balken und Edge...

Gelbe Flecken auf dem Display habe ich aber bis jetzt nirgends entdecken können.


----------

